# 3 USB anschlüssen funktionieren nicht



## IceCòóL (18. März 2009)

HiHo

Ich habe ein M2N motherboard Sockel am2. 
Das Board ging immer Prima bis vor kurzem. Nachdem ich eine WinTV Karte eingebaut hatte, funktionieren 3 USB anschlüsse nicht mehr. 
Einer geht ab und zu wenn ich das Gerät anschließe und ihn mit dem Gerät neustarte. Der rest reagiert gar nicht. 

Jetzt meine Frage. Woran kann das liegen? Ist es ein Softwaretechnisches Problem? Würde mich über schnell hilfe freuen.

Achso die WinTV Karte ist schon wieder draußen. Alle treiber installiert und ich benutze Windows XP


----------



## AndreG (18. März 2009)

Moin,

Auch die Treiber der TV-Karte deinstalliert?

Hört sich arg nach IRQ Konflikt an. Mal die Karte in nem anderem Slot versucht?
Ist AHCI im Bios aktiv?

Mfg Andre


----------

